# 2004.3 cd 启动检测1394时STOCK THERE

## old_taoist

2004.3 检测1394时STOCK THERE  :Rolling Eyes:  但未挂起！

主板：技嘉7nnxp   (nforce2 + 2500)

在bios中关掉1394后，可通过autodetect, 继续安装

请问诸位先贤，怎么办？

----------

## blackwhite

用光盘启动的时候，按F2键看看kernel有什么和1394有关的启动参数。

如果不行，那就先关闭1394安装系统，然后再打开1394口。你用的2004.3-r1版本吗？

----------

## old_taoist

是的 2004.3 rc1

系统显示

```

ohci1394: fw-host0:SelfID received outside of bus reset sequence

ieee1394: Hostadded:ID:BUS[0-00:1023]Guid[3c8963ffff000d61]

switch to verbose mode

```

and then stock there.

----------

## blackwhite

加参数，noacpi, 自己光盘启动的时候，F2看下参数。把firewire也去掉，然后modprobe你需要的modules。

----------

